# !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

Hallo
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir unser eingense Angelteam gründen??
Das hört sich jetzt vielleicht lustig an, aber es wäre doch mal zu überlegen oder???
Vielleicht können wir aus ein paar angelboardmitgliedern ein TEam bilden.
Wir könnten dann immer ein paar leute für ein fachgebiet einsetzten!
Wäre doch mal zu überlegen#6

lg MArvin

P.s Würde mich über eine Zusage freuen


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ICh würd gerne mit machen komme aus Bielefeld
mein fachgebiet iss Hecht,Forelle und zander


----------



## MOORLA (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

wünsche dir alles gute bei deiner absicht! wir haben es bereits geschafft !

lg
alex


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ok danke
dann würde ich sagen machen wir folgende fachgebiete:

Stippfischen/Matchangeln
Raubfischangeln
Fliegenfischen
Sonstige

oder#6

Wir brauchen dann mal ein paar namensvorschläge für das team und ein zeichen für aus t-shirt


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Was soll diese "Fachgebietsteam" denn dann machen?


----------



## Fanne (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

was anderes, wer soll das eigentlich finanzieren ? und vorallem , wie willst du die mitglieder festlegen ? bei 70 000 usern hätten bestimmt 35 000 lust auf ein AB Team


----------



## AndiHH (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Wie wäre es mit dem gr. Angelverein Deutschlands bei ca.70.000 Mitgliedern.|supergri Brauch man nur noch ein fischreiches Gewässer.

Gruß


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

weiß ich auch noch nicht so|rolleyes
Aber das schaff ich schon

wir Können ja aus den angelboardmitgliedern ein team machen.

Angelboardteam|supergri

ihr findet des jetzt bestimmt alle lustig oder?
jeder kann ja an seinem hausgewässer angeln
da sind wir dann in ganz deutschland verteilt


----------



## pfuitoifel (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich bin begeistert von deiner Idee,und wo wir schon beim Gründen sind,warum nicht auch gleich noch ne Partei???

Nee,mal ernsthaft,stellste dir das nicht etwas zu einfach vor?Was nutzt dir ein Team,so ohne Kontakte zu Firmen?Und das die groß Sponsoring betreiben für ein "Team namen- und bedeutungslos" kann ich mir auch nicht recht vorstellen.
Schnapp dir ein paar Freunde und/oder Vereinskollegen,geht zusammen angeln und freut euch daran,das ist Teamplay.
Eigentlich wäre es doch wünschenswert,wenn alle Vereine "Teams" wären...


----------



## Klaus S. (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> weiß ich auch noch nicht so|rolleyes
> Aber das schaff ich schon



Darf man mal fragen wie alt du bist?? Wollt nur wissen ob du schon voll geschäftsfähig bist #h


----------



## sundangler (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> weiß ich auch noch nicht so|rolleyes
> Aber das schaff ich schon
> 
> wir Können ja aus den angelboardmitgliedern ein team machen.
> ...



Wenn dann Anglerboardteam


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

so profihaft will ich des doch garnicht haben!
War doch nur so ein vorschlag das mir aus den angelboardmitgliedern ein team machen.


----------



## Fanne (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ihr findet des jetzt bestimmt alle lustig oder?
> jeder kann ja an seinem hausgewässer angeln
> da sind wir dann in ganz deutschland verteilt





lustig finde ich das nicht ! so eine Idee klingt schon Interessant , was nutzt es aber ein Team zugründen das den Anglerboard gehört !

Ich meine der Name anglerboard  ist bekannt , keine frage,  sponsoring dürfte auch nicht das thema sein .

mein problem an der geschichte wären nur die mitglieder.... 

bei 70 000 user, wie will man da 10-20 rauspicken ? 

vielleicht wirds ja was und du lieber marvin bist nicht unter den 20 ? was dann ? wo trifft man sich bei teamversammlungen wenn die teilnehmer aus ganz deutschland kommen ?


schmink dir dein team ab und geh einfach angeln


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> ch meine der Name anglerboard  ist bekannt , ...



Nicht nur das. Der ist auch geschützt :m

Aber die grundsätzliche Idee ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht kommen wir mal dazu, etwas zu machen, wo sich Boardies, die sich hier wohlfühlen, in irgend einer Form intensiver einbringen können. 
Vor allem, wenn man dann den Menschen hinter dem Nickname besser kennen lernen kann....


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was soll diese "Fachgebietsteam" denn dann machen?


 
Habe ich die Antwort des Ideengebers nun überlesen 
oder hat er die Antwort zum  Zweck und dem Sinn und das Tun der "Fachbereichsteams" gegeben ??


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> ICh würd gerne mit machen komme aus Bielefeld
> mein fachgebiet iss Hecht,Forelle und zander


 
Du kannst nicht mitmachen: Falsches Fachgebiet :m

wir sind hier in dem Forum: *Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln* #h


----------



## pfuitoifel (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Der ist auch geschützt :m
> 
> Aber die grundsätzliche Idee ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht kommen wir mal dazu, etwas zu machen, wo sich Boardies, die sich hier wohlfühlen, in irgend einer Form intensiver einbringen können.
> Vor allem, wenn man dann den Menschen hinter dem Nickname besser kennen lernen kann....



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten,solange der Spaß am gemeinsamen Hobby den Ausschlag gibt zu solchem Tun.
Nur,mich kribbelt es in den Fingern,dem Threadersteller die Absicht zu unterstellen,irgendwie berühmt werden zu wollen.Das ist an und für sich auch nicht negativ oder gar verwerflich.Nur wird es für ihn ein schwerer Weg,irgendwann einmal so bekannt zu werden wie der Auweia bei DMAX


----------



## Ulli3D (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Da find ich es gemütlicher, wie wir Köln/ Bonner es machen, gelegentlich mal zum gemeinsamen Angeln mit anschließendem Picknick zu treffen. Wer soll denn bei so etwas die Organisation übernehmen, zumal, die Profiteams kommen mit Ausrüstungen und Zubehör, da träumen die 15 - 20 jährigen normalerweise nur von, denn die können üblicherweise keine 1 oder 2 Tausend Euro (oder mehr) für eine Stippe ausgeben.


----------



## gründler (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habe ich die Antwort des Ideengebers nun überlesen
> oder hat er die Antwort zum  Zweck und dem Sinn und das Tun der "Fachbereichsteams" gegeben ??




Die sollen wohl nur in den vorgesehenen Bereichen angeln. Ist für einen Allrounder nicht wirklich interessant.
Dann müsste man in allen Teams Mitglied sein.|kopfkrat
Ich bezweifle dass da was draus wird. 
Aber viel Glück.|wavey:


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

hallo
danke für die vielen tipps.
Ich weiß wie schwer das ist mit dem wettangeln.
Ein angelkollege hat des mal ne zeit lan gemacht und mir alles darüber erzählt.
Also ich glaube nicht das es so einfach wird, wie ich es mir gedacht habe:r.
Vielleicht kann man sich aber irgendwie zu einem team zusammenschließen und sich auhc mla treffen.
Mir geht es doch auch nur um den spaß!
Vielleicht kann sich jeder ein t-shirt machen lassen mit einem namen und so.
Dann erkennen wir uns auch immer|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> danke für die vielen tipps.
> Ich weiß wie schwer das ist mit dem wettangeln.
> Ein angelkollege hat des mal ne zeit lan gemacht und mir alles darüber erzählt.
> ...


 
Für ein echtes Angelteam finde ich das körperliche Treffen als Notwendigkeit.
Ein virtuelle Team sind wir hier ja alle schon irgendwie.
Gut, dass du schon mal dich von den Teams, die berühmt und reich werden wollen, abgrenzt.
Teams, die gemeinsam Spaß haben, sich eine Identifikation wie Name, Logo, Slogan geben, also deine Idee vom T-Shirt, sind immer eine Bereicherung für jedes Mitglied.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ja danke
genau des finde ich auch!
Wir sind ja schon ein kleines team hier#h
Deswegen vielleicht kann man sich mal ein t-shirt machen lassen, wo so als spaß en teamname drauf steht!!
Wäre doch ne idee oder
Und mir geht es wirklich nur um den SPAß


----------



## Klaus S. (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

http://www.angelteam.eu/index.php

Meinst du sowas in der Art??


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ja so in der art
halt nur für den spaß
Muss ja nocht so prfi haft betrieben werden oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Teams, die gemeinsam Spaß haben, sich eine Identifikation wie Name, Logo, Slogan geben, also deine Idee vom T-Shirt, sind immer eine Bereicherung für jedes Mitglied.




Hört sich verdächtig nach den Jesus-Freaks oder den Zeugen an...
|bla:
Ich krieg da immer so eine Art Fluchtreflex.


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

wobei du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168832

unbedingt in ein profiteam willst!!!

watt denn nu profi oder just for fun ?
vor allem ein team will erfolgreich sein und sich zeigen. das andere sind angler die sich gerne gesellen , fische fange und sich dabei austauschen und spass haben !


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

hi
Naja, ich weiß es auch ent so genau??#c
Lieber aus fun oder?


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

das wäre dann eher ein treffen mit ab leuten oder gleichgesinnten wo man kein t-shirt oder sonst was braucht !


----------



## Klaus S. (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich denke mal der TE ist zwischen 13 und 17 Jahren und möchte seinen Kumpels mit den T-Shirt zeigen.... hey... guck mal... ich bin in den XYZ-Team. 
Spricht doch nichts dagegen... dafür allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Matchangler92 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich glaube mit dem team klapp nicht!!!
alleine schon aus dem grund das wir aus allen möglichen himmels richtungen kommen der eine aus norden der andere aus süden, oder aus west und ost?!
zu dem klingt "Team" verpflichtend! und das klappt eig. nur wenn man in einem stadt gebiet wohnt, ansonsten ist das zuviel zeitaufwand!!! mal ganz abgesehen von den entstehenden kosten die dann anfallen durch anfahrten!!!

Ich fände es einfacher und efektiver wenn man zb. ein thread eröfnnet der dann evtl so heißt:      
                                 "Treffen des Stippfischer aus'm anglerboard"

da kann man sich dann verabreden oder macht termine aus wo man sich mal trifft, ganz ohne jegliche verpflichtungen, zb. ein vorschlag "Frühjahrs Feeder am Rhein bei bonn"
Das nächste mal kann sowas ja dann an der müritz sein das man das etwas verteilt auf die herkunftsrichtungen!!!!
und da kann sich dann ja jeder stipper wer will- und wer nicht zuweit fahren muss kommen!?

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.... natürlich alles nur rein hypotetisch......


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

wenn du meinst|kopfkrat
Nein das will ich net!!
Ich will ja mit meinen freunden zusammen ein team machen und heir nur noch mehr leute dafür begeistern#h
ja, so will ich es ja machen.
Wir können immer mal so unter uns angeln veranstallten


----------



## gründler (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

......


----------



## Andal (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Das ganze erinnert mich schwer an die mittleren 70er des vergangenen Jahrhunderts. Pro fünf Mädels an der Schule wurde ein Bay City Rollers Fan-Club gegründet... so richtig neckisch!|wavey:


----------



## haenschen (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ganze erinnert mich schwer an die mittleren 70er des vergangenen Jahrhunderts. Pro fünf Mädels an der Schule wurde ein Bay City Rollers Fan-Club gegründet... so richtig neckisch!|wavey:


 weise worte von dir andal


----------



## angelsüchto (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> ICh würd gerne mit machen komme aus Bielefeld
> mein fachgebiet iss Hecht,Forelle und zander



an die infos häng ich mich drann


----------



## angelsüchto (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

oki,falsches unterforum...|rolleyes


----------



## Sonarman (4. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Hallo Marvin,
ich finde deine Idee super!Such dir 3-4 Leute die da mitziehen.
Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir auch bei null angefangen,keine Ahnung gehabt wo es hinführt.Wie hier schon erwähnt kostet dieses Projekt allerdings viel Zeit, und vor allem auch Geld, so etwas zu realisieren.
Was bis jetzt draus geworden ist guckst du hier.
www.gonorge.de
Wir verdienen hiermit kein Geld und alles ist aus privaten Mitteln  finanziert.Wir machen das als weil wir da Bock drauf haben.Du kannst dir in etwa vorstellen was das für Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.Laß dich nicht von anderen beeinflussen und versuch es einfach!
Das hat zwar nichts mit deiner Vorstellung von Zielfischen zu tun aber von der Sache her passt das glaub ich schon.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben,villeicht findest du ja die geigneten Leute.
Gruß Jens#6


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ja
es wird aber sehr sehr schwer.
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem team wo mich aufnehmen würde|supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ja
> es wird aber sehr sehr schwer.
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einem team wo mich aufnehmen würde|supergri


 

wie jetzt gründen ( titel )  oder aufnehmen |kopfkrat


----------



## Borg (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich glaube, er will erstmal ein Team gründen, bis er eins gefunden hat, dass ihn aufnimmt.

Gruß
Borg


----------



## Marvin-2908 (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ja genau
Ich mach dann mal mit ein paar freunden eins auf und wer lust hat, der kann dann bei uns eintreten


----------



## drilli (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, um was gehts hier eigentlich?

Was ist denn hier mit team gemeint? Ich hab einfach null Ahnung.

Soll das was sportliches werden, sowas wie ne Mannschaft?
Oder eher sowas wie ne Motoradgang halt nur mit Angel?
Oder solln da einfach nur paar Kumpels zusammen angeln?


Und was soll das dann mit diesen Zielfisch-Spezialisten? Sitzt da einer mit nem Feeder am Teich und daneben rennt einer mit der Spinne rum, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


Und muss man sowas Gründen? Is dann das sowas wie ein Verein, oder was?


#c

Kann mich bitte mal einer Aufklären?


----------



## Borg (5. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Also, ich interpretiere das Ganze wie folgt:

Marvin möchte ein berühmter Angeler werden und sucht nach einem professionellen Team, dass ihn aufnimmt. Als Bonbon nimmt man dann natürlich noch die Vorzüge des Sponsoring eines professionellen Teams mit .

Da dies aber nicht leicht ist und eine Aufnahme in ein bestehendes Profiteam mit viel Zeit- und Geldaufwand verbunden ist, will er nun ein eigenes Team gründen, mit dem er an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen und sich einen Namen machen kann, bis ihn dann ein Pro-Team aufnimmt. 

Die Frage, die sich dann stellt ist: Was passiert mit dem gegründeten Team, wenn Marvin ein Pro-Team gefunden hat, das ihn aufnimmt?

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Das wird so nicht funktionieren, da die Beweggründe einem Profiteam beizutreten von Marvin leider andere sind, als ein Profiteam fordert . Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die kein Interesse an Leuten, die sich nur profilieren und Rabatte bei den Sponsoren abgreifen wollen. Klingt hart, iss aber leider so .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## JonasH (6. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Sehe ich das richtig das hier im endeffekt ein kleines ab-treffen fürs nächste Frühjahr geplant wird? :-D
Bin dabei wenn der termin passt und es nicht  zu weit weg ist.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



drilli schrieb:


> Oder eher sowas wie ne Motoradgang halt nur mit Angel?


 
und soweit ich weiß gibts die motorrad-gang mit "angel" schon :vik:
und um bei den "höllenanglern" aufgenommen zu werden ist bestimmt noch schwerer als bei so manchem angler"team" ...

naja, off topic aus ...

ich weiß garnicht was um den titel "team" in letzter zeit gegeben wird... was ist denn nun der unterschied zwischen nem team das sich ab und zu zum freundschaftsangeln trifft und ner clique oder auf gutdeutsch nem freundeskreis?

grüße, david


----------



## Andal (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich fische am liebsten im kleinsten Team Deutschlands; mit mir selber ganz alleine. Und es werden keine Mitglieder aufgenommen.:q


----------



## silviomopp (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> TEAM = *T*oll *e*in *a*nderer *m*acht's....


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



...und beim ersten Krach, geht jeder wieder seinen Weg...


----------



## 48pfünder (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Ich denke das unser Kamerad sich von den Fachzeitschriften und DVD`s in denen die "Profis" mit einheitlicher "Arbeitskleidung", dem viel zu teuren "Tackle"   und dem ganzen Tam Tam schwer beeindrucken lässt. 

Meiner Meinung nach geht der eigentliche Sinn der Jungangler, eben der Umgang mit der Natur und dem Geschöpf Fisch, bei all dem spizifischen Gedöns verloren. Wenn ich manchmal an unserem Gewässer spazieren gehe und den Junganglern mal etwas über die Schulter schaue, frage ich mich ob ich jetzt beim Angeln oder in einem englisch Kurs bin 

Geh doch einfach mit deinen Freunden zum angeln, verbringt schöne Tage und auch Nächte am Wasser und lass das mit dem Profi-Team doch sein. Mehr Fische wirst du durch deine bedruckten T-Shirts nicht fangen.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Und dann endet es wie im Film "Sonnenallee", wo sich der junge Wilde die Worte "Rock & Pop" aufs Unterhemd gemalt hat, weil der sozialistische Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat nicht an derlei Zierat für aufstrebende Helden gedacht hat.

In unserem Falle endet es vielleicht in einem "Fischling Tiem" #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Wäre gut möglich|supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

Der Gedanke an sich ist ja nichts Verwerfliches, es kommt wirklich auf die Intention an. Wenn er sich mit Gleichgesinnten zusammen tun will, ist doch ganz einfach. Geh in einen Verein und such Dir ein paar Angler, die die gleichen Interessen haben und dann einfach mal weiter schauen. Wenn es darum geht, gratis oder preiswert Angelgerät abzugreifen, gute Idee aber nicht wirklich realistisch. 

Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Zeitgeistthema, berühmt und berüchtigt zu werden. Anders sind die Spacken, die sich bei Sendungen wie DSDS entblöden, nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Hauptsache berühmt, egal ob durch Leistung oder Dummheit. Als Angler ist man eben einer unter 1,5 Millionen, da muss man sich doch etwas einfallen lassen, um da bekannt zu werden. Leistung wäre mal ein Aspekt. Aber das wäre mühsam. Da ist es doch einfacher, andere mit einzuspannen und die die Leistung erbringen zu lassen.

Ich wünsche dem TE viel Glück bei seinem Vorhaben, bin aber mehr als skeptisch, wenn ich mir ansehe, was er bis jetzt dazu geschrieben hat. :g

P.S. Kann denn mal einer der Mods die Tippfehler im Titel berichtigen #h


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

hi
mir geht des doch wirklich nur um den Spaß.
Ich will auch keine günstigen Angelsachenhaben#d.
Ich will nur mit ein paar freunden Spaß am angeln haben und auch mal auf Wettkämpfe fahren, sonst will ich nichts.
Bekannt will ich auch net werden!


----------



## Andal (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung eines teams !!!*

Ja dann gehe doch einfach in einen Angelverein mit einer Hegemannschaft. Das ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

ich bin doch schon seit 9 Jahren in einem verein!!!!|wavey:
Würde halt gerne mit meinen freunden ein team machen um dann auf wettkämpfe zu fahren


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ich bin doch schon seit 9 Jahren in einem verein!!!!|wavey:
> Würde halt gerne mit meinen freunden ein team machen um dann auf wettkämpfe zu fahren


 
Kostet aber Geld ... und das sicherlich nicht wenig


----------



## Tricast (7. November 2009)

*AW: !!! Aufruf zur gründung einses teams !!!*

_Würde halt gerne mit meinen freunden ein team machen um dann auf wettkämpfe zu fahren_ 
<!-- / message -->
Dann ist das doch eine einfache Angelegenheit. Nennt Euch Angelfreunde XY und fahrt zu Angeln und Hegefischen. Meldet Euch an, bezahlt die Startgebühren und dann zeigt was Ihr könnt. Hegefischen gibt es genug; normalerweise besteht eine Mannschaft aus 5 Mann/Frau und das Angeln geht über 3 Stunden.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------

